# Giant Bermuda NK-37



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2012)

We cleared about 4 acres and sowed giant bermuda NK-37 seed in April. It has grown really well, just wish I'd sowed more seed. I have some good clumps and some is putting out runners, just not evenly spaced, but in time all the gaps will close up. Anybody have any experience with NK-37? I don't have cattle, I have horses, but this is the only forum topic for pastures that I found.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello neighbor!! Recent rains have been a nice change from last year for sure..
Tell me about NK37.
Where did ya get the seed?
Cost more or less than Bahia? 
 I'm over in Cleveland, got about 20 acres more I'm interested in seeding and looking for something other than Bahia.  I like Bahia for it's drought tolerance, but always looking for a new forage to try. 
You having much trouble with pigweed or Chinese tallow popping up on that new ground?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2012)

Howdy back to ya' neighbor. I had plenty of time to study grass because of last year's drought. We had logged off 10 acres and couldn't do a darn thing with the mess (burning it) or plant any grass, what a bust last year.  But I did my research and selected the NK-37. I got it from  

http://www.buffelgrassseed.com/giant_bermuda_grass.htm

They had the best price and it was not mixed with any other bermuda seed. It was over $8 per pound. Elsewhere it was over $10. I am pleased with it and even let the horses on it for a day this week. If we get a good rain , I'll let them back on it for a day or two. 

We battle the @$^%&$% chinese tallow trees. But nature has thrown me a curve ball with lots and lots of black nightshade. I put on 2 rubber gloves and pull it up and throw it in the trash. You don't want to get any of THAT juice on ya' fer shure! Also got something that I think is chinese lantern? Lucky me. 

Bahia does good in our heat, stock loves it, but I was looking for a taller grass for more yield. I talked to a dairy farmer that had NK-37 and he said the more it was grazed, the more it grew. I can't wait for it to get really good and established. Buffel Grass Seed company was a good place to do business and I would reccomend them.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks--I'll look in to NK37, but that's pretty pricey for my shallow pocket. PCola bahia was either all sold out early or priced so high most area distributors didn't bother ordering any.  I did see some Argentine Bahia for $187/50 lb which was a good deal, but I didn't really want that variety.

Tallow trees. Come to my place--I'll show you a Chinese Tallow forest. There's only 2 ways to get rid of them that i know of and neither is inexpensive.
On smaller ones:
Spot spray this time of year with 3 oz of Remedy Ultra mixed in 2 gals of diesel. Remedy is a non selective systemic herbicide--meaning it will kill everything it touches--entering the leaves and going down to roots.  Spray today, the branches will be bare by the weekend, and 2 weeks later, the trunk so brittle it will break off. Active ingredient is a triclopyr ester. 
 On big seed producing trees:
It is absolutely imperative that ya get rid of all the big seed producing trees first. 
Take a hatchet and slice into the trunk at waist high level, with a downward stroke. You just want to make a frill--a slash into the soft sapwood. Do this on 3 sides of the trunk. With a 1 quart spray bottle, put a couple of squirts of undiluted Remedy into each wound. In 2-3 days, the tree should look like late autumn--all red leaves.  You may have to do it x2 on bigger trees.  

IF, you have an applicator's license (info available thru the county agent) you can spray or wipe a solution of 2 cups of Grazon Next per 25 gallons of water. Grazon is the go to herbicide for tallow trees, works much much better than Remedy Ultra and is water soluble. Remedy Ultra will mix with water, but will not form an emulsion  Grazon  is a broadleaf killer, and with the above reccomended mix, is not supposed to harm bahia or bermuda. I don't have my ap lic, so I haven't been able to buy any yet, but I have seen it applied and seen the results.  Grazon Next is the way to go. 

IF, you mow tallows, they will grow back from the roots X 10.  I found that out the hard way.

Roundup or Eraser, mixed 6 oz/gal of water and a couple squirts of dish soap will also kill them, but ever so slowly and roundup (glycosphate) is another non selective herbicide--it kills almost everything it touches.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 5, 2012)

Gentlemen;

If you don't mind a couple questions?

I'm in North Central Texas, about 2 hours west of DFW.  We don't get as pretty green as you in the Eastern part of our Great State but we do the best we can.

We recently put in a new stock tank with a very tall berm and are wondering what to plant on the berm.  Original thought was to put coastal on it.  Open to new ideas and any suggestions.  This area would not be irrigated so we need something that will pretty much take care of itself, keep the berm from eroding and feed the cattle.  Not that I want it all, gentlemen... just most of it all.

Thanks for any suggestions, or advise, you may have.  Right this moment we have a big whopping herd of three cows, but are looking at increasing the population to about 26 head on roughly 130 acres.

Animal Mom (I take care of the goats, chickens and meat rabbits, he takes care of the cows.)


----------



## Jenski (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks to the OP for posting this info.  I am still reading and learning, and this is good information. . . especially when I get nervous reading articles like this about the Bermuda Tifton 85:

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-06-30/texas-cattle-deaths-tied-to-toxic-bermuda-grass


I am interested to see how your stock does on your Bermuda - - please keep us posted.  It is very helpful!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. If anyone has ever gone from dense forest to pasture with a 60-year drought thrown in for good measure, then you know what i am up against.  

This was an incredible view to me, early spring.






Then to go to this is just phenomenal. This is my husband and our favorite horse.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I know how ya feel Baymule.
This is an arial view of my property in 2008. The "y" shaped area is a pond.






Same place, less zoomed in--Right after we had it logged, and all the brush, limbs and nasty stuff the loggers left behind all cleared up--It's an old pic, in which I had marked where we were gonna build our home. 





We then, were able to build. 
I'll post a few more of what it looks like today from ground level. (I really should start a journal, as I took lots of photos as were were having it logged, then we (my wife and I) burned and burned and burned--till the burn bans stopped us last year.


----------

